# Quick Question



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a quick question. So just about every fish *medication* out there doesn't want you to leave the *carbon* in your tank because it will just remove it before it becomes effective. The *sponge/floss* is okay because you can just squeeze it out easily. Now for those of us who have *3 stage filters*, what about the *biological filtration* or the ceramic cylinders? *Will these remove the medication from the water?* I don't not sure but I don't think so. *Also do you think that ammo chips or ammonia remover (alternate chemical filtration) would remove the medicine?* I'm just curious because the packaging of the medicines I have seen don't specify.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

No, those things will not.


----------



## bluegerbil (Mar 12, 2008)

Nope, "biological" filtration simply means having media with a large surface area- allowing more nitrifying bacteria to colonise. It's as inert as the normal stuff.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm not sure about the ammo-removers. Some are zeolite, which could conceivable snag your meds.


----------

